# Loctite on a gas block?



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2016)

So I'm refinishing/building my AR10. I end up running into some fuckery with the rail not being able to come off over the gas block, which is low-pro under the rail. So after loosing the screws and attempting beat the block off and failing miserably, I decided I will just buy another block and cut the current one off.

So I get it cut off, and realize there is a red hard material around the gas-block seat on the barrel. Looks just like dried red loctite.

Has anyone ever seen or heard of this being done before? Freaking new to me, and really wondering if that's common practice in some shops. It's a Noveske barrel on an Armalite AR10, so someone custom built the thing. Anyways, very odd to me.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2016)

No, and especially not with red locktite.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 12, 2016)

On some other boards I've read a couple instances where people recommended the use of loctite on gas blocks when discussing builds.  I have no idea why; there's absolutely no need and, as DA SWO said, especially not with red.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So I'm refinishing/building my AR10. I end up running into some fuckery with the rail not being able to come off over the gas block, which is low-pro under the rail. So after loosing the screws and attempting beat the block off and failing miserably, I decided I will just buy another block and cut the current one off.
> 
> So I get it cut off, and realize there is a red hard material around the gas-block seat on the barrel. Looks just like dried red loctite.
> 
> ...


Disassembled many a DI weapon and never have observed this as a "permient" solution to slippage. Perhaps a temporal hold as parts were fitted. Heat is the typical solution to a fudged Red Loctite installation. My guess is a temporary hold as parts were mocked up prior to permanently installing.
j


----------

